
If You Interviewing Programmers Like This, You Are Doing It Wrong  - sankara
http://thecodist.com/article/if_you_interviewing_programmers_like_this_you_are_doing_it_wrong
======
kls
It is a sad truth and I think you hit a lot of nails on the head. First if you
are not sure, do a contract to hire, while I think the recruiters are a waste
of money a company can directly 1099 a contractor for a month or two to see if
they are a good candidate. Secondly if you have a good technical person with
people skills, then you have all that you need for technical interviews, HR
should go to this person and find out exactly what are must have skills and
nice to have skills, many people get weeded out by HR because HR follows the
description like an instruction manual many times missing exceptional people
who are just getting a start or that don't have one skill that they could pick
up in a week. You are right though a good technical person can sit down have a
chat with a candidate and tell if that person will be able to fulfill the
role. They may not be able to identify the superstars but they will be able to
weed out the incompetent. To find the superstars you have to gauge excitement,
passion and interest they are more fluid characteristics and can be
underemphasis due to stress of the interview, bad day, or a multitude of other
reasons.

I think the big companies processes or fundamentally flawed and end up weeding
out a lot of good people who lack the "trick" question trivia answers. I
personally would not do well on many of the pure CS questions because it has
been years since I truly studied all that stuff, and as you said, I just use
the linked list implementation in the library. That being said, I have 3
exits, have built many large systems, can bang out anything you can think of
in JavaScript, IOS, Android, or Java the reality is, if I am dealing with a
known CS problem I am going to look it up in reference material anyways,
trivia is really just a way to say look at us we are so smart, when the
reality 90% of the time development is gluing things together in new and novel
ways. Even the iPhone, it was gluing OSX onto a mobile platform and bringing
in touch technology, sure there was some pure CS items but the majority was
just like everything else, glue stuff together, build up libraries and make
the code reusable. I think they loose a lot of diversity of thought when they
filter it down to trivia master need only apply.

------
BryanB55
If you using bad grammer like this title, you are doing it wrong.

